# Bolt, 1 1/2yr old Male, White, Cambridge ON



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bolt is a large but very affectionate puppy weighing in at 90 lbs and he is a year and half old. He is a male white German Shepherd. He loves being near people and feeling like part of the family; he actually thinks he is a lap dog. He loves to be where the action is. He has a deep bark, but he is all talk as he is really a chicken at heart. He has been raised in a family with 3 small boys and a cat. He has been learning to play with new doggie friends and enjoys the company of other dogs. He is very playful and energetic. He needs someone who can devote time to fully training him as he is a very smart boy and has tons of potential. He will need more socializing with other dogs as he is unsure at first meetings. He loves to rest in his crate when he wants some peace. He is housetrained and crate trained. He is scared of traffic and does need some help getting used to the noise and he is also hesitant of getting into a car. He also tends to pull when walking on leash but if corrected eventually walks well. Despite his size his is still a young pup and would love to become part of a family who will love him and spend time with him and in return he will be your most loyal friend. He may do better in a home with older children as he sometimes loses focus when he is playing and becomes somewhat of a bull in a china shop; but with proper training he will learn to respect play time and where it is appropriate. Bolt is an owner surrender who has lived his life with them since he was 8 weeks old. It is with a heavy heart they need to rehome him due to terminal illness in the immediate family and they are unable to give him the time, exercise and attention he needs. Bolt is available for adoption through Grand River All Breed rescue. All of our dogs are spayed or neutered, microchipped, vaccinated, and heartworm tested as part of their adoption. Please fill out an application at our website www.grandriverallbreedrescue.ca or phone us at 519-650-9228. You can also reach us by email at [email protected]


Bolt's Contact Info
Grand River All Breed Rescue, Cambridge, ON
[email protected] 
http://www.grandriverallbreedrescue.ca


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump for this boy!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He's in my area.. or, close. HANDSOME!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Up!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Still looking!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

No longer listed.


----------

